# Los Feliz Murder Mansion



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't believe they've kept it exactly like it was when it was a crime scene. I'd love to be able to take a peek inside or would I......?

http://atlasobscura.com/place/los-feliz-murder-mansion


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just reading about this on yahoo news this morning! They had a slideshow of 9 creepy & abandoned mansions. 

Yup, that was one I'd like to wander thru, too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty creepy..........


----------

